# Recycled Pallets



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

I was driving home one day and decided to try a short cut through an
industrial area. as i was sitting at a stop sigh i saw a forklift setting
a stack of heavy duty pallets next to the road. so of course, I had
to pull over and look at them. Holy cow! mahogany. they were made from 6"x6"x48" with 1 1/4"x4"x36" slats. 
So i asked the guy if they were free. And they were! The guy said they are usualy scooped up within an hour. And no lie, someone pulled up as
he said that and proceeded to load pallets.
I kind of stood there for a second trying to hide my giddiness.
there must have been 20 or so stacked there.
As i start loading more people showed up. so in a panic i didnt bother
being picky, I just loaded what i can carry in my truck and off i went.After almost killing myself trying to pull the 5" nails out of them,
I started cleaning and squaring them up. and uncovered some beautiful
spalted pieces.
Here is a table i made for the loml. 
measure once, cut twice. or was that...?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice table!
Never know what you will find unexpectedly.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Ahhhh A Yankee... in the Pacific Northwest.......... Gotta love salvaged lumber!!!


----------



## Weird Woody (Mar 2, 2008)

Free is always the best price!
the drawer is made from wood recovered from a remodel scrap pile.
the full extension guides i got of a little cabinet that was sitting in the rain on the side of the road.
So the only thing that is not salvaged is the orange oil with bee's wax finish.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

beautiful piece of workmanship, Woody! Nice job, and a good story, to boot....

regards,
smitty


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

That is awesome, nice table and just for the right price.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

That's a terrific looking table, well done.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

The sad side to this tale is that mahogany and other exotic woods are being illegally logged from tropical rainforest and used as though they were cheap wood for pallets, shuttering concrete etc.
johnep


----------

